# Bladderwort aka Aquarium VD



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Has anyone tried a blackout to kill bladderwort? Seems to me that larger aquarium plants might have the food stores to survive a blackout like they do when you are trying to kill green water, however bladderwort might not make it. 

Ben


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

No experience with this, but have heard it's a hard one to get rid of.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I had a horrible infestation in my riccia and finally just got rid of the riccia. It is pretty easy to get rid off as long as you dont have any moss or something it can get tangled in. I wish you luck.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Are you talking about _Utricularia gibba_? No, I don't think a blackout would work. You really just have to roll up your sleeves and pick it all out. It can be done.

We actually prohibit its presence in aquatic horticultural award program submissions of other plants.


----------



## almond (Mar 5, 2006)

Utricularia gibba? care to explain?

Thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a small carnivorous plant that gets intertwined with everything and makes a mess.

Here's a picture:
http://encyclo.free.fr/images.jp4/h14.jpg


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I hate it!! I got infected from AZ gardens, at the time I saw it on their plants I didn't know what it was. It can be eradicated, it just takes time and patience.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I kinda like the plant. 
It's interesting just like venus fly traps and sundews. 
How cool are they, a plant that eats animals. 
I don't know what species I have, but the stems are baby hair fine and the bladders are smaller then this period "." I have a small nano tank that I'm trying to use it as a design feature.:tape2: 
I can't believe what I have, could eat fish fry or baby shrimp.
The shrimp in this pic are definitely less than 2 days old.
FWIW


----------

